
MoviePass slashes the number of movies a user can see by 90 percent - 3minus1
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2018/08/06/moviepass-slashes-number-movies-user-can-see-by-percent/
======
3minus1
> MoviePass pays full price for each ticket a subscriber uses, meaning that
> after a subscriber sees a second movie in a month, the company is operating
> at a loss.

This is crazy.

~~~
icedchai
I’m guessing you’re too young to remember the dotcom boom.

